# Corrupt Riphah International Islamic Med. Uni.



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

my dear brothers and sisterz, i have just returned to london from a hellish trip in pindi. I was studying in internation islamic medical college in pindi. firstly, this college does not boast international standards. secondly, the last time i checked sleeping with whores n smoking hasish and sipping whisky (which all army staff kids do) is haram. thirdly, the education is absolutely pathetic. the viva system is completely corrupt, where they fail the batch e which consists of international and paying students, whereas the local seated pupils, who belong to the army pass like its their birth right!!! 

please please please dear brothers n sisiterz keep away from this corrupted institution. if u study here and do pass, u will probaly become a demonstrator in iimc. if u dont believe me go to this college and ask the demos where u studied from, they will say, this very building!!! DO U WANT TO BECUM A DE3MO. THESE PEOPLE CANNOT GET JOBZ. STAY AWAY, MAINTAIN UR VALUE N STAY AWAY. 

N GOD BLESS U .


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

awaiseali said:


> my dear brothers and sisterz, i have just returned to london from a hellish trip in pindi. I was studying in internation islamic medical college in pindi. firstly, this college does not boast international standards. secondly, the last time i checked sleeping with whores n smoking hasish and sipping whisky (which all army staff kids do) is haram. thirdly, the education is absolutely pathetic. the viva system is completely corrupt, where they fail the batch e which consists of international and paying students, whereas the local seated pupils, who belong to the army pass like its their birth right!!!
> 
> please please please dear brothers n sisiterz keep away from this corrupted institution. if u study here and do pass, u will probaly become a demonstrator in iimc. if u dont believe me go to this college and ask the demos where u studied from, they will say, this very building!!! DO U WANT TO BECUM A DE3MO. THESE PEOPLE CANNOT GET JOBZ. STAY AWAY, MAINTAIN UR VALUE N STAY AWAY.
> 
> N GOD BLESS U .


Sad to hear about that.

So you looking for medical university now in Europe?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i wont be going there then...


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Sadia said:


> i wont be going there then...


trust me, you have done urself a huge favour by not going to iimc. try fauji foundation or even better al shifa; they are only a stones through away from iimc buiding. down peshawar road and a left at mariam hospital towards subzi mundi izlu. 20 minz tops. 

the most important thing about studying in pakistan which u got to tke into consideration iz the exm itself. because the living conditions can be bought as can friends n tutors, books materials etc, for influential people the exm itself can be bought. but for mere mortals like u n i, u need to chek the pass rate. just ask how many supplis are there in anatomy, n physio. biochem is a joke, just learn a thin 50 page bw book off by heart. faiq ahmed biochem. u cannot fail in pakiland, but usmle is another ballgame!!! anyway if suppli percentage is over 30 dont go there!!! coz if u are not a pure paki n going from uk, then u dont know how sik paki students can be. there knowlegde is not great but powers of memorizing summat they dont understand even a little bit is astonishing. i have seen a student name every single origin n insertion of muscles and tendons n cartilage on the tibia whilst holding the damn bone upside down!!! no concept u see, just regurgitation. 

why dont u try europe, its cheaper than pakistan, wher foriegn seat admission is approx 9800 USD not including hostel fee which is approx 1200 usd. ne way good luck doctor sahb!!!


----------



## anum (Aug 22, 2007)

@awaiseali
aoa i'm shocked by ur comments!!!!!what u wrote is not true.how can u even say that.iimc is one of the best medical colleges of pakistan!!i'm student of iimc and here are answers 4 ur comments :]
u wrote" this college does not boast international standards."
it is recognized by most of international universties and nobody gives recognition before checking the place!!!
u wrote"the last time i checked sleeping with whores n smoking hasish and sipping whisky (which all army staff kids do) is haram"
well this shows character of students not their ability to work and most of non muslims do this stuff even when they r brilliant students!!!and in iimc how can this stuff happen when girls don't even talk with boys and this is no lie i have seen it with my own eyes!!!
u wrote" the education is absolutely pathetic"
if it is then why most of graduates of iimc clear their part-I's in first go and even their usmle or plab iimc mcq's are all based on usmle and plab pattern and this gives u an extra margin if u r planing to do one!!!in every paper 60% weightage goes to mcq's and u can't pass if u don't have concepts
u wrote"the viva system is completely corrupt, where they fail the batch e which consists of international and paying students, whereas the local seated pupils, who belong to the army pass like its their birth right!!! "
well i always passed all my vivas and my dad is not in army and i even know army people who got detained and most of my friend are international students and they pass easily
u wrote"please please please dear brothers n sisiterz keep away from this corrupted institution. if u study here and do pass, u will probaly ..........UR VALUE N STAY AWAY. "
well in my history most of demonstraters r from rmc or amc and even fauji found and they r hired on merit and about jobs ur chances of getting one depends on what u do in interview and iimc sure do prepares u for that
and in the end i'll apologize if u think i'm lying but why should i when ur comment has made me join this community!!!
Allah hafiz[may God protect u]


----------



## saad (Dec 23, 2007)

i agree wt anum.IIMC IS ONE OV THE BEST medical college in private sector.moreover,its first college to b recognized by PM&DC.U MUST apply to it


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Not to worry guys, awaiseali is no longer a member here.


----------



## anum (Aug 22, 2007)

thanx guys!!!


----------



## summeram (Mar 25, 2008)

how hard is to get addmission into riphah.. because im interested in it...

where do u go to school?


----------



## anum (Aug 22, 2007)

salam
well for getting admission in medical college of riphah university which is islamic international medical college u will have to give entry test.
entry test usually takes place between august to october which u will have to check from the uni's website. classes start by dec to jan.
u should also have done F.Sc or A levels or equivalent with atleast 65% marks 
the ratio of entry test numbers and ur academic numbers is taken,at my time it was 60% and 40% which are added and the final score is used to make merit list
so this means u will have work hard 4 entry test
entry test consists of mcq made from books prescribed by FBISE(usually punjab text book board books of respective subjects) and subjects are biology,physics,chemistry,pakistan studies,islamiat and english
good luck
Allahafiz

i forgot to tell that we go to islamic international medical college and is situated on peshawer road in rawalpindi


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

is the entry test very very hard?..because i have seen some samples on the internet it seems fine to me..


----------



## Ayesha Ahmad (Dec 24, 2010)

Ohh God no entry test of iimc also consists of pak. studies and islamiat as wel???


----------



## Rajja (Nov 23, 2014)

*To-Be A Med Student In IIMC*

Most of you guys are seniors in IIMC, can you please tell me a bit about the integrated system in IIMC? I have very little information about that from the prospectus.


----------



## Dan97 (Oct 29, 2014)

awaiseali said:


> trust me, you have done urself a huge favour by not going to iimc. try fauji foundation or even better al shifa; they are only a stones through away from iimc buiding. down peshawar road and a left at mariam hospital towards subzi mundi izlu. 20 minz tops.
> 
> the most important thing about studying in pakistan which u got to tke into consideration iz the exm itself. because the living conditions can be bought as can friends n tutors, books materials etc, for influential people the exm itself can be bought. but for mere mortals like u n i, u need to chek the pass rate. just ask how many supplis are there in anatomy, n physio. biochem is a joke, just learn a thin 50 page bw book off by heart. faiq ahmed biochem. u cannot fail in pakiland, but usmle is another ballgame!!! anyway if suppli percentage is over 30 dont go there!!! coz if u are not a pure paki n going from uk, then u dont know how sik paki students can be. there knowlegde is not great but powers of memorizing summat they dont understand even a little bit is astonishing. i have seen a student name every single origin n insertion of muscles and tendons n cartilage on the tibia whilst holding the damn bone upside down!!! no concept u see, just regurgitation.
> 
> why dont u try europe, its cheaper than pakistan, wher foriegn seat admission is approx 9800 USD not including hostel fee which is approx 1200 usd. ne way good luck doctor sahb!!!



Brothers nd sisters, if u can, please prefer shifa and fauji foundation medical college over iimc, they are alot better than iimc.i was selected in both but i preferred fumc.


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

Dan97 said:


> Brothers nd sisters, if u can, please prefer shifa and fauji foundation medical college over iimc, they are alot better than iimc.i was selected in both but i preferred fumc.


You recently left Shifa for FUMC or u just never paid the Shifa dues?
I am asking because I got some friends hoping to get into fumc too. They are at SHIFA now


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

Al-Nafees medical,the best...module system...such dedicated staff....owsum collage.. afiliated with isra hydrabad ...ranked 4th in medical universities


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

i hav get admission letter(selection letter).. will i paid fee for this clg?? is it good?


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Farhan Nitrate said:


> i hav get admission letter(selection letter).. will i paid fee for this clg?? is it good?


It's an okay school. If, you get into 'FUMC' or 'Shifa', go for them. They're a lot better than 'IIMC'.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

shabbir jan said:


> Al-Nafees medical,the best...module system...such dedicated staff....owsum collage.. afiliated with isra hydrabad ...ranked 4th in medical universities


Haha, no offense, but brother are you a student there? Have you even see the hospital in terms of their patient flow? Only the people of nearby town come to their hospital. Rawal has a much better patient flow because it is situated just along the islamabad express highway. 

And please throw some light on the modular system of al nafees. Thankyou.


----------

